# Found This Today With Metal Detector.  What Is It?



## jgedde (Sep 27, 2015)

Off topic, but although I posted it on the metal detecting forum, I figured the guys from the hobby machinist's forum would know better.

I'd love to know what this is...

Been spending the summer with the metal detectors and very little time in the shop...  Oh well.  Winter's coming..

Cheers!
John


----------



## savarin (Sep 27, 2015)

I dont know but as two pipes could be screwed into it so could it be for air mixing of two dissimilar liquids such as fire fighting foam or for fertilizers?
The chain is obviously to prevent loosing the end caps so it figures that they would be removed on a regular basis.
Thats my best guess.


----------



## awander (Sep 27, 2015)

How big is it?


----------



## jgedde (Sep 27, 2015)

awander said:


> How big is it?



Here's a picture of it next to a 1952 silver quater found on the same property...

John


----------



## Smithdoor (Sep 27, 2015)

Hand pump water fire extinguisher 
I think

Dave


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2015)

That was my first thought. Two different nozzles for a fire extinguisher or hose. Attached to the end of the hose with the chain. Then you could screw on the long range or wide angle nozzle to suit.


----------



## jgedde (Sep 28, 2015)

Smithdoor said:


> Hand pump water fire extinguisher
> I think
> 
> Dave


 

Thanks Dave,

That gave me enough info to do a web search.  Look what I found...  Exactly the part!




John


----------

